# To those that do their own vacc./deworm/heartgaurd



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

With having 5 dogs, I'm looking into doing some things myself. Rather than having the vet do it. Not everything, dogs will still see the vet annually & as needed.
For your vacc. what do you give & which products/suppliers do you use?
Do you have a certain schedule you follow or do you just go with what the vet was doing?
What about dewormers or heartguard?
How often does your dog "really" need to be dewormed?
Any other tips would gretly be appreciated!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

If you do your own vaccines make sure that anywhere you might take your dog will accept your records (boarding, training, etc)


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Also make sure your vet will recognize it. I have to use progard 6 since that's what she uses, as wellas progard kc for boarding. Rabies she does by state law. Dewormers, I usually rotate. I have safeguard suspension (big bottle), pyran 50, drontal plus puppy suspension and reg. drontal plus chewables. HW I use ivermectin.

Last batch of vaccines I bought from anicare here in Florida. Everywhere else for progard 6 was around 110 and up, they were 95? for 25 and they don't expire in 2 months. I've ran into that before. Spent $125 for vaccines to have them expire too soon. Anicare will check the exp dates for you if you ask. Mine are good until next summer. 

Some vaccines are sold individually and those are typically 7 way shots which are fine. You can find kennel cough vaccines in vials of 10 doses. Most reg. progard etc is 25 doses for normal vaccines.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: northwoodsGSDFor your vacc. what do you give & which products/suppliers do you use?


My adult dogs only get Rabies. Puppies get Parvo & Distemper ONLY. That means I spend more to buy single disease vaccines but my puppies health is worth it to me.

And if I have 'leftovers' I simply donate them to the local shelters or see if friends need any.



> Quoteo you have a certain schedule you follow or do you just go with what the vet was doing?


I did my own research and decided to follow my own schedule:

Puppies: 1st Parvo vaccine is given 4 weeks after they stop nursing. Next week they get a Distemper vaccine. 2 months later they get a repeat of Parvo and Distemper (a week apart).

I will either give them one more Distemper at one year of age or titer to see how they are doing. No more Parvo vaccines.

Adult get Rabies only - every 3 years from the vet. They get their last Rabies shot at 10 yrs of age. If they have any health issues they get NO vaccines period.



> Quote:What about dewormers or heartguard?


I deworm only when I see a need for it. I do not use any heartworm medications but I do have my guys tested twice a year.



> Quote:How often does your dog "really" need to be dewormed?


When they HAVE worms.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

This is from our club website.....

"I choose to use a limited vaccine protocol. The first vaccination is parvovirus only, at somewhere around 8 weeks. Then every 4 weeks up until 20 weeks, I use the distemper, parvovirus, adenovirus and parainfluenza combo shot. Rabies is given between the 3rd and 4th vaccination. Deworming is done at 2, 4, 6, 8 weeks and as needed after that. If your pup has loose stools, take a fresh sample into the vet and have them check it. At 1 year and 4 months, I get my dogs a 3 year rabies vaccination. This is legal in most states. Ask your vet. After the initial puppy vaccinations, I have not been giving any boosters other than rabies every 3 years. There are titer tests that can be done. New veterinary studies have shown that immunity lasts for at least 5-7 years from a distemper/parvovirus shot. Vaccinations are a medical procedure and DO have side effects and possible complications. Once again, be your pet's advocate. I guarantee you, no one else will. Research, research, research and talk to your vet. If your vet is not open to a dialogue, find a new vet."

I buy from jefferspet.com (vax and dewormers), totalpetsupply.com (frontline, advantage, and hw pills if not using liquid ivermectin), calvetsupply.com (meds and bandage material). Rabies shots come from the vet.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

When I buy from Jeffers,I go to the livestock supply section and order....

for worming: the Safeguard which is fenbendazole (125mL bottle for sheep/goats-- or if you need a lot you could get the 1000mL cattle bottle) when deworming. That gets hooks/whips/rounds/and giardia.

for HW prevention: liquid ivermectin. Do NOT get the Ivomec plus!! 


Good source of dosage and other information is .... https://app.vetconnect.com/5min/toc/drug.htm


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Rabies only from the vet, every 3 years as mandated by state law.

Other vaccines on puppies and adults we do ourselves. We usually use Vanguard. Our adults only get vaccinated every 3 years, never the same year as a rabies vac is due, and no more vaccines at all once they become seniors.

Wormer, we use Nemex 2 for pups and livestock wormers dosed down appropriately for the adults. But only when needed. We do not worm our adults regularly. Only if they show signs of worms (very rare and usually only after we've had a litter of pups and the adults picked up worms from them).

Heartworm, we use cattle ivermectin, dosed appropriately for each dog's body weight. Purchased either online or at the local farm store. Every 6 weeks instead of 4 weeks, and only during times of the year when heartworm is actually a risk in this area (which is usually only about 3-4 months out of the year).

We don't use any flea or tick preventatives. Never needed to and never had any fleas or ticks, despite being in a rural area with a lot of livestock and wildlife around.

Most of this stuff we purchase online from Revival Animal Health or KV Vet Supply.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild and no more vaccines at all once they become seniors.


At what age do you consider the dog 'senior'?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: natalie559
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Chris Wild and no more vaccines at all once they become seniors.
> ...


They don't get any more vaccines (other than that mandatory rabies) after 8-9 years old.


----------



## eggo520 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: To those that do their own vacc./deworm/heartg*

Does anyone know if the cattle ivermectin kills hookworms? Or just heartworms?


----------

